# Craigslist Kenosha, Wisconsin 2 German Shepherds



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dogs that need a loving home

"I have two german shepards that need a loving home. I moving out of state and they can not come with me where im going. I also have kennels for them and training collars. There is a small rehoming fee. Please call me at 262-705-0372."


----------

